# Effective Range from an 18" inch Rifle Barrel?



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

What would the effective range & maximum effectice range of a .50 BMG Cartridge be from an 18" inch Rifle Barrel???


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)




----------

